
Grabr, the international shopping and delivery platform, picks up $3.5M - isaiahd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/25/grabr-the-international-shopping-and-delivery-platform-picks-up-3-5-million/
======
cft
A better title would be "grabs $3.5M"

